# Tight pants = tummy cramps?



## anglerswife

Hi ladies,

Has anyone else found that wearing 'normal' pants results in tummy cramps? I am nearly 16 weeks and don't really have a bump yet but am definitely thickening through the middle. I've been trying to get by wearing my 'fat pants' and put off purchasing maternity clothes to avoid getting bored with them too quickly, but wonder if these normal pants are cutting into my circulation or something and giving me discomfort?

They aren't sausage tight or anything like that, but do dig into my tummy when I sit down all day at hte office. What do you think - time to bite the bullet and embrace those maternity pants?


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm not sure if they would give you cramps per se, but I bet they must be pretty uncomfortable. I've been in leggings and maternity pants from 6 weeks because I had so much bloating and once that went down, a bump that would never have fit back into my normal clothes. I still wear all my same tops from before, as thankfully my boobs and general size is about the same still (and they were pretty stretchy to begin with), but maternity pants have made all the difference in the world. You'll need them in a couple more weeks anyway so might as well make yourself a bit more comfortable and get some now. I highly recommend over the bump rather than under the bump waists though.


----------



## cautious...

Yes, I definitely found from early that anything remotely tight around my belly made me really sore, I get more braxton hicks then too.

I'd also recommend the over bump trousers rather than under bump!


----------



## lotsababies

That is definitely true for me, I bought maternity pants at 21 weeks for that very reason!


----------



## anglerswife

Thanks ladies! I am trying to prolong until I am really showing but may indulge in the sake of comfort!!


----------



## rose.

I'd recommend over the bump too, they are so comfy, and I got mine off eBay for £10 a pair including postage! :)


----------



## hopingforit

I always wear loose pants but even my underwear cause tightening and a little bit of cramping. I figured it was because my girl is down low in my pelvic area. A little TMI but I avoid wearing underwear unless I'm going out. I usually just wear nightgowns in the house all day because I cannot stand to even have the slightest thing touching my lower belly. It's just too uncomfortable.


----------



## 3Beans

Yes! Infact I tend to get cramps when I'm sitting b/c my pants dig in......I'm only 6 weeks, so not ready to break out mat clothes yet.


----------



## LynseyPynsey

I found that wearing tight trousers caused me to get reallyyy bad cramp while walking to/from work, now I've gotten some maternity jeans and I never want to take them off, they're so comfy and no more cramp! :D


----------



## lemongrass

I would get cramps from wearing too tight pants/undies around my bump. You may as well purchase maternity pants now, you're going to need them so you'd get more use out of them by buying them early. Plus, they are so comfy!


----------



## YikesBaby

lemongrass said:


> I would get cramps from wearing too tight pants/undies around my bump. You may as well purchase maternity pants now, you're going to need them so you'd get more use out of them by buying them early. Plus, they are so comfy!

Agreed!! I've been wearing them since 13 weeks and they are heavenly. And yes, the under bump mat pants are just as uncomfy as regular pants in my opinion! :)


----------



## littlesteph

yep i tend to get cramps, buying my first pair of pregnancy jeans on monday


----------



## dan-o

I've been in mat jeans for ages now, I didn't see any point in putting off buying them when I had already outgrown my usual jeans and was feeling uncomfortable in my 'fat' ones! I don't think it's a good idea to have waistbands digging in when you are pregnant :flower:


----------



## ispeakinsongs

anglerswife said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Has anyone else found that wearing 'normal' pants results in tummy cramps? I am nearly 16 weeks and don't really have a bump yet but am definitely thickening through the middle. I've been trying to get by wearing my 'fat pants' and put off purchasing maternity clothes to avoid getting bored with them too quickly, but wonder if these normal pants are cutting into my circulation or something and giving me discomfort?
> 
> They aren't sausage tight or anything like that, but do dig into my tummy when I sit down all day at hte office. What do you think - time to bite the bullet and embrace those maternity pants?

I had something similiar, I found tight clothes and the seatbelt in the car very uncomfortable and it cause me pains!


----------



## karolynca

this is so totally me!!!!!


----------

